# BMOQ Training [MERGED]



## Mike5 (29 May 2014)

Hi,

My understanding is the BMOQ-L mods must be completed in this sequence:
BMOQ-L 5 Course ID 117680
BMOQ-L 2 Course ID 117677
BMOQ-L 1 Course ID 117676
BMOQ-L 3 Course ID 117678
BMOQ-L 4 Course ID 117679

Can anyone confirm?  Apologies if this repeats another thread -- mods please move if required but I could not find.


----------



## Container (29 May 2014)

5,2,1 can be completed in any sequence prior to 3 and 4. After 5,2,1, mods 3 and 4 must be completed in order- 3 then 4.


----------



## BorisK (29 May 2014)

As an applicant, is it too far out of my arc to ask what the mods in essence cover?

I know if I'm lucky enough to be selected for service I'll find out perhaps, just curious in the meantime.

Best,
Scott


----------



## Jester_TG (31 May 2014)

5 is instruction mod - both PT and lessons (knowledge and practical)

2 is weapons  (C7 refresher, C9, grenades and 9mm)

1 is Nav

3 is Off/Def techniques - aka section attack week with some digging trenches in there as well (and a big def battle and retreat)

4 is Recce Patrol


----------



## BorisK (31 May 2014)

Much appreciated. Thank you Jester.


----------



## RectorCR (20 Jul 2014)

Does the caf have info like this posted somewhere (on the internet or some intranet). I'm going to be graduating BMOQ soon and it'd be nice to know what I have in store for the future.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2014)

GFPHALI said:
			
		

> Does the caf have info like this posted somewhere (on the internet or some intranet). I'm going to be graduating BMOQ soon and it'd be nice to know what I have in store for the future.



It will be posted on the DWAN.


----------



## RMEGUY (5 Dec 2014)

How long is each mod and the course in total? I have to complete it soon Cheers!


----------



## Jester_TG (6 Dec 2014)

each mod is 2 weeks. total 10 weeks. Unless ur a winter serial then its an extra week for Basic Winter Warfare


----------



## Mike5 (26 Jan 2016)

I checked Army National Calendar last night.  I did not see any new dates for DP1 BMOQ L beyond the course starting Jan 25 and running to April 8 -- however I would expect there is a Spring and/or Summer serial for the course.  Does anyone have dtates for the course after April 8?

Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2016)

That's a new fiscal year, you won't see those until beginning February at the very earliest.


----------



## RocketRichard (23 May 2016)

Has anyone had experience  with going up the CofC to have mods 'written off' due to past military and civilian experiences?  Asking for a friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser (23 May 2016)

BMOQ-L should be completely written off if the member has completed PLQ-L. CAF PLQ writes off only BMOQ.


----------



## RocketRichard (23 May 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> BMOQ-L should be completely written off if the member has completed PLQ-L. CAF PLQ writes off only BMOQ.


Thanks, this will be dependant on when PLQ-L was completed as well as other factors. Will consult with my buddy.


----------



## DirtOnMyBoots (2 Jan 2017)

Hiya,

I'm new around here, I just got an account at least. I'm in the midst of enlisting for RMC in 2017-2018 and I know I have to finish BMOQ mod 1 before actually getting to the University to get my fitness level where it really actually should be. But I've never been really active (I blame my parents for not putting me in sports as a kid) and I'm basically starting from scratch here. You know those couch to 5K plans? Well, I'm trying to Couch to Basic in 6 months.

Crazy? Probably. Does anyone have any tips on getting myself up there? I know I have to get good at push ups and sit ups but I don't really get the running standards. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ronni


----------



## AbdullahD (3 Jan 2017)

DirtOnMyBoots said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> 
> I'm new around here, I just got an account at least. I'm in the midst of enlisting for RMC in 2017-2018 and I know I have to finish BMOQ mod 1 before actually getting to the University to get my fitness level where it really actually should be. But I've never been really active* (I blame my parents for not putting me in sports as a kid) *and I'm basically starting from scratch here. You know those couch to 5K plans? Well, I'm trying to Couch to Basic in 6 months.
> 
> ...



Ronni I am saying this, before others, because I will likely be nicer... 

I am not in the armed forces and have no right to an opinion on this matter, so feel free to take this with salt.

But unless you were sarcastic... you made your life choices and you are responsible for them. Blaming someone else for what happens in or to your life, rarely gets you ahead. So swallow the bitter pill that you are out of shape and steel your resolve and make your way to becoming a fit fighting machine.

You can do it. Just dont blame your parents, walking, running and isometric exercises were and are free... you just chose not to do them.

Any rate good luck bud. I said this in the nicest way I could and meant no offence. If you were joking disregard it aside from maybe not doing so in the future... many people may not think it is funny 

Abdullah


----------



## Ludoc (3 Jan 2017)

Two things:

1. Listen to what Abdullah said; and

2. For help with your running drop by the Running Room. They have running classes designed to get you from the couch to your goal. Whether that is 5k or triathlon


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2017)

DirtOnMyBoots said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any tips on getting myself up there?





			
				Scarlett said:
			
		

> As a female going through the recruiting process right now, my tip to you is to use the search function on this forum. I have been able to find an answer on here to every question I've had.



Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.0/nowap.html
18 pages.

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375
21 pages.

Running  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/63398.0.html
10 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment (FORCE): New PT test stds  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/106313.0.html
35 pages.

Recruiting > Physical Training and Standards,
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,75.0.html

Running at BMQ. Do they time you? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17768.0
2 pages.

Running shoes for BMQ? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116570.0

Running with weight and gasmask  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104179.0
2 pages.

2.4 KM run?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39918.0
3 pages.

Running Shoes Recommendation  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/41090.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

2.4 Kilometer run times
https://army.ca/forums/threads/64515.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Running for the BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35462.0

3.5km in 22 mins  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114020.0
2 pages.

Running Cadences  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/389.0
2 pages.

excess saliva while running  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34272.0

Running in boots?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110021.0

What will I be tested on? 2.4 KM 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/101817.0

Running White Army shirt with cadpat sleeves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102664.0

Knee injuries and Running 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122518.0

Frequency of running during BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13721.0

Running Self assessment
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17637.25
2 pages.

Shuttle Run Calculations  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89899.25
3 pages.

Pain above ankle from running 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102100.0

NIPPLE BURN WHILE RUNNING!!!!  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/37928.0
2 pages.

etc...
Running
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+running&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=RqhrWPmQKKWC8Qfn9a_wBw&gws_rd=ssl#

Forces.ca
"Here is what lies ahead for you in your quest to become a physically fit member of the Forces". 
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90
( Click the "Get Prepared" tab. )


----------



## Avail (3 Jan 2017)

As others have said, you alone are responsible for your choices, and the last thing a prospective Junior Officer should be doing is passing the buck.

Regarding fitness, do some HIIT workouts at home. There's no equipment required and there are all kinds of videos on YouTube. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Pk2bQL-E4&index=8&list=PLLErTVW5MWNuGvC0acoQBa9EOagLyoRHB


----------



## Highland (15 Mar 2017)

Hi. I joined my local reserves unit and am nearly finished my weekend BMQ. I'm now trying to figure out what I'll be doing for the summer. It seems like I'll be going to Aldershot for 2 weeks to complete my BMOQ then I'll have the option of doing my BMOQ-L/CAP in Gagetown or Aldershot (for 10 weeks?). I was hoping for some insight into the courses and the different locations.

I've been told Gagetown is more difficult, usually has many more injuries, has more resources, but doesn't necessarily produce better officers.

How do they compare in:
Difficulty
Quality of learning
Facilities
Resources
Time off

Also I was wondering if we have weekends off while on these courses (one officer I talked to said it's 6 days a week)

The few officers I've talked to strongly recommended Aldershot because it's an easier course and everyone parties on their off time. I'm not big on partying and Aldershot is quite a ways away from my home town so I'd probably not have much to do on time off but if I go to Gagetown then I could drive home on weekends.

I'm hoping this course won't be like BMQ. I found that the the learning pace is incredibly slow, the course material is boring regulations instead of soldiering skills, the instructors are lacking knowledge about basic course material, the pt is pathetic, and the troops are unmotivated (not trying to sound like an a**hole). 

My plan was to join the reserves to get a taste of the army (see if it is something I would like to make a career out of), improve myself, and have a little fun. My main plan is to join the RCMP after school and I'm trying to decide weather I should give up entire summers and graduate from university later as an officer, or have a little fun and still go to school full time in the summer as a NCM (Since I'll probably only be doing reserves until I graduate. But if I want to join Reg force as an officer later on I should be able to switch back). 

Any information/advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2017)

Highland said:
			
		

> My main plan is to join the RCMP <snip>



You may, or may not, find this discussion of interest,

CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32733.0
10 pages.


----------



## Highland (16 Mar 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may, or may not, find this discussion of interest,
> 
> CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/32733.0
> 10 pages.



That should be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## Loch Sloy! (16 Mar 2017)

I have trained at both Aldershot and Gagetown and know people who completed their CAP/BMQL at Aldershot although I completed mine in Gagetown. The delivery of this course is under active review and based on the latest issue of the infantry journal it is now 11 weeks instead of 10 and will no longer be delivered in Mods. Whether that approach will prevail is uncertain given the critical shortage of trained officers in the reserves but that is the current information being communicated from the infantry school.


How do they compare in:
Difficulty Gagetown is harder
Quality of learning Depends on instructors, Gagetown is often but not always better
Facilities Gagetown
Resources Gagetown
Time off Aldershot typically will provide a more 9-5 schedule, although to some extent it is this way in garrison in Gagetown as well

Also I was wondering if we have weekends off while on these courses (one officer I talked to said it's 6 days a week) Previously if you were not in the field then weekends are off unless confined to barracks (expect that to happen especially at the start of course)

The few officers I've talked to strongly recommended Aldershot because it's an easier course and everyone parties on their off time. I'm not big on partying and Aldershot is quite a ways away from my home town so I'd probably not have much to do on time off but if I go to Gagetown then I could drive home on weekends. You are assuming that you get to choose; the army will likely make this choice for you...I would say that any combat arms officer should be hoping for Gagetown over Aldershot as it will enhance success on trades courses.

I'm hoping this course won't be like BMQ. I found that the the learning pace is incredibly slow, the course material is boring regulations instead of soldiering skills, the instructors are lacking knowledge about basic course material, the pt is pathetic, and the troops are unmotivated (not trying to sound like an a**hole). I can guarantee that you will be challenged on this course. It will be completely unlike BMQ in terms of expectations and I strongly encourage you to adjust your attitude because yes you do sound like a bit of an arrogant a**... PT will not be pathetic, you will have much to learn and much will be expected of you. 

Training in Gagetown may provide you with better preparation for your trade training depending on what that is. Last summer they ran a platoon out of Gagetown that was exclusively infantry and I don't believe that prospective infantry officers were permitted to attend the course anywhere else. 

BMQL/CAP is a good course and as long as the staff are good (and they typically are), and you commit yourself to the training, you will be well prepared for your future military career. With a slight attitude adjustment you will also end up having a lot of fun and make some great friendships. Best of luck.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2017)

Highland said:
			
		

> That should be helpful.  Thanks



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Highland (17 Mar 2017)

Loch Sloy! said:
			
		

> BMQL/CAP is a good course and as long as the staff are good (and they typically are), and you commit yourself to the training, you will be well prepared for your future military career. With a slight attitude adjustment you will also end up having a lot of fun and make some great friendships. Best of luck. [/color]



I appreciate you taking the time to write such a thorough response.  It's nice to get some insight and up to date information.  That's a big help, thanks!


----------



## Mike5 (17 Mar 2017)

Slight derailment -- can anyone compare BMOQ-A in Meaford vs Gagetown?  I did Meaford and found it intense... but have no experience with Gagetown to compare against.

Just curious,


----------



## ballz (17 Mar 2017)

Mike5 said:
			
		

> Slight derailment -- can anyone compare BMOQ-A in Meaford vs Gagetown?  I did Meaford and found it intense... but have no experience with Gagetown to compare against.
> 
> Just curious,



It's all a matter of perspective based on who you are and what you've done before to compare it to.

It's also different over time. I did it 2010... at that time there were 12 serials run through, so many that they were able to make a couple "Infantry-only" serials, "Combat Arms" serials, and "Other" serials. You might think the Infantry only serials were held to a way higher standard, and then Combat Arms, and then the rest.... I'm not sure that was true. The Infantry School is in Gagetown and responsible the CoE for this course, so they are able to monitor it pretty good here. There was quite a different focus though, that's for sure. I can tell you the "other" serials definitely got a lot more C.O.C.K., but the Infantry serials had a lot harder PT and the focus for inspections was on operational readiness of your kit vice inspecting if your t-shirts are folded correctly. I don't believe they do serials by trade anymore, it depends on numbers and it depends on the CO of the day.

Having done far harder courses and exercises, I would say BMOQ-L provided a decent challenge at the time, a good step between BMOQ and Ph III, but I would not say it was "intense." Is that how I felt as an OCdt going through it? Hard to say at this point.


----------



## EMEGEM (27 Apr 2017)

Hello All,

I'm currently loaded onto BMOQ(A) (formerly known as BMOQ(L) or CAP) this summer from 29 May - 11 Aug in Wainwright. Does anyone have any idea on how this course will compare to the other serials being run in Gagetown or Aldershot? I've heard that Gagetown is pretty hardcore and they like to beast you, whereas Aldershot is very relaxed. Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spacey (28 Apr 2017)

I am also loaded on this course.

I haven't heard to many great things about wainwright...hoping for the Aldershot way!  [


----------



## EMEGEM (28 Apr 2017)

spacey said:
			
		

> I am also loaded on this course.
> 
> I haven't heard to many great things about wainwright...hoping for the Aldershot way!  [



I have a buddy of mine who knows someone who did CAP in Wainwright... supposedly the course was a breeze. Obviously it mainly depends on the staff, and whether or not they are PPCLI or brought in from somewhere. 

At the end of the day, what really matters is the quality of training


----------



## Ayrsayle (28 Apr 2017)

spacey said:
			
		

> I am also loaded on this course.
> 
> I haven't heard to many great things about wainwright...hoping for the Aldershot way!  [



In reality, you are likely going to be so busy on course that it really won't matter where you are specifically.  My first year or two in Wainwright for Exercises and Courses had me intimately familiar with the Training Area, while knowing next to nothing about the town (or even the Base to a great extent).


----------



## TwoTonShackle (5 Oct 2017)

Does anyone have access to the QS/TP for BMOQ-L (BMOQ-A) in pdf format (or any soft format)? I'm looking for the suggested task list for the EO's/EC's. I have requested this info from my local ULO office (twice now) without success and the searches on the DIN (when I had access) only resulted in a proposed QS/TP from 2014 which had not been approved (at the time of searching). I'd rather reference an approved copy then a proposed one for a PLAR request. Feel free to PM. Thanks for any time or assistance provided.


----------



## crlemesur (21 Mar 2019)

Can DEOs attend BMOQ in the summer? Or can only RCMP students?


----------



## ssven (9 Apr 2019)

Hi All,

Apologies if there is a thread somewhere regarding this but I have done my best to sift through the threads and I have not seen anything.

I will be heading to BMOQ-A (27 May) this summer and I was hoping to get a outline of the curriculum( week to week or even day to day if it exists). I have already seen what I believe to be the outdated 10 week / 5 module outline and I am curious what the extra week that was added some years ago consists of and how the 11 weeks are divvied up now. I was hoping to gain a sense of what sort of field time to expect (longest field ex?) and any surprises that may lie in store. Any advice is appreciated on what to expect, how to prep, what to look out for, etc...

I was also hoping to gain some insight into standards they expect for PT when you arrive and what kind of distance we will be expected to run and at what pace. I understand that every course/training platoon is different but I am just looking to get a sense of standards for a infantry/combat arms training platoons and if there will be any swimming within PT or elsewhere within the course, barring the inevitable wading through Gagetown swamps that I will be doing.

Final Question regarding non-issued kit (and once again I understand it is very dependent on my staff), would staff be likely to object to having the back panel of the tac-vest replaced with the water bladder holder that CP gear makes (http://www.cpgear.com/create_products/Tac-Vest-Hydration-Harness?c=2493578&dp=2&n=30575396&pn=1) on arrival/while we are in garrison?

Thanks in Advance and if there exists recent threads addressing these topics than I would appreciate being directed to them.


----------

